# How long will unopened heavy whipping cream last in the fridge



## ladytrucker (Jan 17, 2011)

_I have 3 cartons of Heavy Whipping Cream in the fridge that are 5 months old.... well, I opened one and it looks and smells normal. Can anyone tell me if its safe to use>?_

_I'm an old hillbilly, so my first inclination is to use it, lol. But I thought I'd just better get some feedback first._

_~.':[emoji]9829[/emoji]:'.~ LadyTrucker ~.':[emoji]9829[/emoji]:'.~_ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## shavy (Jan 6, 2011)

It lasts just shy of forever.  If it smells okay and isn't lumpy, you shouldn't have any problems using it.  (Though I tend to play it safe and use older cream in recipes that call for it to be heated, as opposed to whipping it up and serving it.)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If its ultra pasteurized it will last a long long time. If regular usually a week after date stamped on it


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

A week past use-by date sounds a bit conservative, Ed. If it's unopened you should get at least several weeks past the use-by date.

Again, folks need to understand the difference between at-home and professional usage. I just dumped three gallons of milk, at work, cuz they didn't rotate the stock (again!), and these were use-by dated January 15.

Do you think for one second I'd have dumped them at home? That sound you hear is my hollow laughter.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Make a cup of coffee. Drizzle a little of the cream in. If it curdles, throw the container out.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

KYH.. If you see milk out of date  and you do not want to use Freeze it, You can use for cooking.  And yes if unopened a few weeks but, opened non ultra pasteurized  watch out and depends on temp in fridge and how often fridge opens and closes. Most today are ultra pasteurized .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_If you see milk out of date and you do not want to use Freeze it,_

Unfortunately I have no choice, Ed. They insist that we flush it. I'd have gladly taken it home, as it irks me to waste any kind of food. But, good grief! Three gallons of perfectly good milk!


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I think, it is 6 months from the date of production or it maybe longer.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Like Ed says.  ULTRA PASTEURIZED lasts longer.


----------



## bkrkd (Nov 24, 2011)

great advice about the coffee trick!!  thank you.


----------



## fifthmoon (Feb 1, 2014)

I just used heavy cream the use by date was 1/14/2013. I made a base for cream soup out of it today. I think when it's a past the use by date for weeks it's safe to use it in cooked recipes. I wouldn't use it for whipping or uncooked recipes.


----------

